# Avanti un altro



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

Ragazzi ma quanto fa ridere questo programma?
adesso hanno dato il meglio Bonolis, Laurenti e i 2 della giuria


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2013)

E' vero, molto simpatico.


----------



## smallball (2 Novembre 2013)

fosse x Piersilvio Berlusconi ,visto il successo e lo share molto elevato,andrebbe in onda per 365 giorni all'anno


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2013)

Figo


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2013)

ormai è abitudine consolidata guardarlo sempre, troppo forte!


----------



## BB7 (2 Novembre 2013)

Sinceramente dire che NON mi fa ridere è poco... lo trovo abbastanza ridicolo e molto "teatrato"


----------



## DannySa (2 Novembre 2013)

Lo guardo sempre, puntano molto sui concorrenti per far ridere (o il pubblico), sembra quasi abbiano preso spunto da Tira e molla che andava in onda negli anni 90 e direi che han fatto benone.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

oggi poi è stata una puntata epica


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Novembre 2013)

Solito programma trash di Bonolis, ma godibile.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Novembre 2013)

Mi piaceva più l'anno scorso. Quest'anno è più trash, ci sono zizze dappertutto.


----------



## tequilad (4 Novembre 2013)

A me non piace


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Novembre 2013)

Il solo fatto che lo conduca Bonolis mi porta a dire che fa schifo a prescindere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

che preferite quel mortorio di Chi vuol essere milionario o quell'altro programma fatto sempre da Scotti?


----------



## tequilad (4 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che preferite quel mortorio di Chi vuol essere milionario o quell'altro programma fatto sempre da Scotti?



No ma a me non fanno ridere...e Laurenti mi fa pena e tristezza da sempre


----------



## Hammer (4 Novembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Il solo fatto che lo conduca Bonolis mi porta a dire che fa schifo a prescindere.



Anche io non gradisco Bonolis in genere, ma con questo ha scalato qualche gradino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2013)

Devono cambiare un po' le gag, ora tendono a ripetersi troppo.

Ma è un programma divertentissimo che mette allegria.


----------



## bmb (6 Novembre 2013)

Ha poco a che fare con i passaparola e i milionari di una volta. Ma è una piacevolissima ora che scorre via molto simpaticamente proprio quando le fatiche di giornata sono ormai concluse. Quando sono a casa lo guardo sempre.


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Devono cambiare un po' le gag, ora tendono a ripetersi troppo.
> 
> Ma è un programma divertentissimo che mette allegria.



Esatto, l'anno scorso faceva ridere di più, per esempio Laurenti che ride sempre alla domanda ormai non fa più ridere, l'anno scorso mi divertivo quando facevano leggere le domande prima della pubblicità o quando gli portavano da mangiare....
La bonas poi fa finta di essere stupida, ma è laureata in giurisprudenza con il massimo dei voti credo, l'alieno neanche fa più ridere per quanto possa essere simpatico.....comunque la cosa che mi fa ridere di più è quando chiamano la gente a fare gli esercizi per la cateogria " Esercizi a corpo libero", nel complesso è un programma divertente...ma credo che tempo 2-3 anni lo cancelleranno dai palinsesti.


----------



## patriots88 (7 Novembre 2013)

Si beh... Lo scopo del programma e' quello di far ridere e far passare un ora spensierata prima di cena (o durante la cena).

Preferisco decisamente avanti un altro a mortuori tipo chi vuol essere milionario o l eredita' di conti su rai1.

I miei personaggi preferiti sono lo scienziato e il becchino.

Comunque ci sono momenti in cui fa spanciare dalle risate


----------



## iceman. (7 Novembre 2013)

Lo scienziato invece a me sta antipatico, mi faceva ridere l'olimpionico "gne gne"..


----------



## Snake (7 Novembre 2013)

il mio personaggio preferito invece è la supplente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Si beh... Lo scopo del programma e' quello di far ridere e far passare un ora spensierata prima di cena (o durante la cena).
> 
> Preferisco decisamente avanti un altro a mortuori tipo chi vuol essere milionario o l eredita' di conti su rai1.



infatti...per una volta che c'è un programma divertente da vedere a quell'ora...certo che l'anno prossimo dovrebbero modificarlo un pochettino


----------



## patriots88 (7 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> il mio personaggio preferito invece è la supplente



quella è fuori categoria


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> quella è fuori categoria



claudia e maria mazza sono stupende


----------



## DannySa (7 Novembre 2013)

Anni fa andava molto più di moda l'Eredità ma è veramente troppo noioso, sempre le stesse cose, le scosse e il massimo dell'"ilarità" quando una delle ragazze fa i versi o "canta", cascano veramente le palle, uno a quell'ora vuole vedere qualcosa di divertente e di leggero e questo programma è proprio il contrario.
Per quanto riguarda Avanti un altro è praticamente il contrario, è una comicità spontanea e si rifa molto del pubblico, non credo debbano cambiare qui e là per migliorarsi perché di solito non porta niente di buono.
Io guardo 0 televisione ma per cena è quasi un must.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Marzo 2014)

Gerry Scotti  . Come far decadere un programma...


----------



## BB7 (26 Marzo 2014)

Sinceramente lo trovo disgustoso come programma, una trashata unica piena delle solite messinscene calcolate per far salire l'audience


----------



## iceman. (26 Marzo 2014)

Non è programma da Gerry scotti, troppo serio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non è programma da Gerry scotti, troppo serio.


Poi il top è il "ballo" che sostituisce la corsa di Bonolis intorno al pubblico, quando un concorrente pesca una cifra alta. Sembra la brutta copia del ballo dell'orso Baloo nel libro della giungla  . Spero che almeno rimanga Laurenti...


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Marzo 2014)

Stasera torna Bonolis cmq. La prossima settimana, invece, sarà fisso Gerry Scotti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2014)

Trashissimo.


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2014)

mi ha convinto poco la conduzione di Scotti


----------



## The Ripper (26 Marzo 2014)

la massima espressione di TV "berlusconiana".


----------



## iceman. (26 Marzo 2014)

Con Scotti "fisso" perderà un sacco di audience...fra non molto chiuderà i battenti, tempo 1-2 anni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con Scotti "fisso" perderà un sacco di audience...fra non molto chiuderà i battenti, tempo 1-2 anni.


Per me l'anno prossimo non lo faranno più. Bonolis sembra un pò stanco di condurre il programma. Vengono registrate 2-3 puntate al giorno eh, un mio amico che è andato tra il pubblico (ci va una-due volte l'anno, visto che dei pullman in certi paesi, ospitano un gruppo di persone per andare a vedere Avanti un altro) me lo ha detto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Marzo 2014)

secondo me ieri gerry scotti non ha fatto male, certo non è come bonolis, ma non ha sfigurato


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Marzo 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> secondo me ieri gerry scotti non ha fatto male, certo non è come bonolis, ma non ha sfigurato


Diciamo che io mi aspettavo di peggio, sul gioco finale per esempio, se l'è cavata, nonostante non abbia la velocità di Bonolis nel fare le domande. Ma gli manca la vena comica, che in un programma del genere, deve esserci da parte di un conduttore.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (26 Marzo 2014)

Ma perché c'è Scotti e non più Bonolis?


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Marzo 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Ma perché c'è Scotti e non più Bonolis?


Perchè Bonolis vuole mettersi in ferie e visto che Mediaset non vuole interrompere lo show visti gli ottimi risultati, Bonolis (proprietario del format) ha scelto come sostituto Gerry Scotti.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (26 Marzo 2014)

Capito, sarà una cosa provvisoria o definitiva?


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2014)

Sinceramente detesto questo programma. Se chiudesse godrei come un riccio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Marzo 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Capito, sarà una cosa provvisoria o definitiva?


Non lo so sinceramente. E' da vedere se la prossima stagione il programma continuerà oppure no.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Marzo 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Capito, sarà una cosa provvisoria o definitiva?



Il 30 marzo scade proprio l'intero contratto di Bonolis con Mediaset. Bisogna capire se lo rinnoverà, ma le prime indiscrezioni vanno in direzione contraria, dovrebbe andare alla Rai o su Sky.
Il programma è proprietà intellettuale di Paolo Bonolis, lui ne detiene i diritti. Quindi, nel caso andasse via da Mediaset, a settembre probabilmente non ci sarà più il programma.
A meno che non si accordino su una bella cifra.

Per quel che mi riguarda oscena la puntata con Scotti. Ma non per colpa sua, lui ha fatto quel che poteva... è proprio il programma che è tagliato a misura sulla conduzione di Bonolis.
Dubito però che questo esperimento durerà a lungo, la gente su Internet è inferocita e gli ascolti quest'estate flopperanno clamorosamente.
Hanno in programma anche delle prime serate.


----------



## tequilad (27 Marzo 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente detesto questo programma. Se chiudesse godrei come un riccio.



.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il 30 marzo scade proprio l'intero contratto di Bonolis con Mediaset. Bisogna capire se lo rinnoverà, ma le prime indiscrezioni vanno in direzione contraria, dovrebbe andare alla Rai o su Sky.
> Il programma è proprietà intellettuale di Paolo Bonolis, lui ne detiene i diritti. Quindi, nel caso andasse via da Mediaset, a settembre probabilmente non ci sarà più il programma.
> A meno che non si accordino su una bella cifra.
> 
> ...


Peccato che c'è Gerry (che è un buon conduttore di quiz SERI, ma per il resto è roba da Io Canto e Paperissima). Penso che per Bonolis la Mediaset sborserebbe quanto possibile, è un uomo che alza gli ascolti in maniera paurosa. Solo Fiorello riesce a fare meglio. Penso che Gerry Scotti sia un esperimento visto che il suo Money Drop ha floppato clamorosamente nell'ultima edizione, e sperano che con Avanti un altro riesca a riscattarsi. Al momento gli ascolti nel bene e nel male gli hanno dato ragione: 27 % di share, forse anche meglio delle puntate con Bonolis


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Al momento gli ascolti nel bene e nel male gli hanno dato ragione: 27 % di share, forse anche meglio delle puntate con Bonolis


Mediaset sta decantando questi ascolti, ma praticamente nessuno sapeva che c'era Scotti a sorpresa per una puntata... e una volta scoperto, tutti per curiosità sono rimasti sintonizzati fino alla fine.
Sarà interessante vedere gli ascolti quando ci sarà Scotti fisso... credo che Mediaset farà un po' meno comunicati entusiastici tra un mese


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mediaset sta decantando questi ascolti, ma praticamente nessuno sapeva che c'era Scotti a sorpresa per una puntata... e una volta scoperto, tutti per curiosità sono rimasti sintonizzati fino alla fine.
> Sarà interessante vedere gli ascolti quando ci sarà Scotti fisso... credo che Mediaset farà un po' meno comunicati entusiastici tra un mese


Infatti secondo me è per quello. Quel nigga di Carlo Conti si farà tante di quelle  appena gli ascolti dell'eredità saranno superiori.


----------



## iceman. (27 Marzo 2014)

Ci vedrei bene mammucari, ce lo vedo a prendere per il sedere i concorrenti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ci vedrei bene mammucari, ce lo vedo a prendere per il sedere i concorrenti.


L'avevo pensato anch'io come sostituto, guardando la puntata di scotti. E a me Mammuccari neanche sta tanto simpatico, ma almeno come scelta avrebbe senso, fatto sta che Bonolis ha scelto Gerry come sostituto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Peccato che c'è Gerry (che è un buon conduttore di quiz SERI, ma per il resto è roba da Io Canto e Paperissima). Penso che per Bonolis la Mediaset sborserebbe quanto possibile, è un uomo che alza gli ascolti in maniera paurosa. Solo Fiorello riesce a fare meglio. Penso che Gerry Scotti sia un esperimento visto che il suo Money Drop ha floppato clamorosamente nell'ultima edizione, e sperano che con Avanti un altro riesca a riscattarsi. Al momento gli ascolti nel bene e nel male gli hanno dato ragione: 27 % di share, forse anche meglio delle puntate con Bonolis



già Bonolis e Laurenti sono veramente bravi a fare ascolti

giusto Mammuccari ce lo vedo benissimo a sostituirlo, ma lui non accetterà sicuramente...è abituato a "crearli" i suoi programmi

Scotti è bravo, ma non è per lui avanti un altro


----------



## Mou (27 Marzo 2014)

C'è poco da fare, il nigeriano Carlo Conti è imbattibile...


----------

